# Need help! arthroscopic lateral release/open medial patellofemoral ligament repair



## HAPPYCODER (Jan 19, 2010)

One of my surgeons is doing an arthroscopic lateral release, chondroplasty of the patella, and an open medial patellofemoral ligament repair/reefing. 

I know I will code the lateral release as 29873 and the chondroplasty is bundled with that code. 

However...I am lost with the patellofemoral ligament repair! Does anyone know what code this would be?


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 19, 2010)

Look at 27422 or 27424 for reconstruction of MPFL


----------

